# Puppy Food for Small Breeds?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I currently have a seven pound toy poodle who is eating Fromm Small Breed and Halo mixed. He's definitely a finicky eater, but I noticed that he does a lot better with smaller kibble - which is usually in small breed formulas. 

When he first came to me as a puppy, he was on Eukanuba small breed puppy and we gave him Ceasar's wet to get him to eat more. 

Then I looked into those companies, wasn't impressed and tried a bunch of dry foods (supplemented with some white breast chicken and fresh veggies) and found Fromm and Halo.

I'm looking into getting a smaller toy poodle puppy soon and I need a good small breed puppy formula. I've researched but I don't see a lot on the market. I definitely prefer dry but I've always added a taste of wet to whet the puppy's appetite. Unfortunately, Halo and Fromm don't carry small breed puppy food. What do you all use?

Thanks!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I use Instinct grain free for all life stages, Turkey and Duck. I am trying to figure out what is making Misha's tear stains so bad. I think it may be chicken or grains, as she was eating Merrick classic chicken. She seems to be doing well with the Instinct. Just waiting to see if it helps the tear stains. I do like the size of the kibble for toys on the Instinct. I remember Outwest saying for standards the kibble is a bit small, but for toys it works well.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know if your country has it, but in my country the pet store have acana small breed puppy, they also have acana small breed adult version, sooooo, maybe it could work.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I went back to Royal canin poodle after having horrible diarrhea issues with blue buffalo wilderness. I do have to report blue buffalo is a good company though as yesterday I received a check from them reimbursing me for my vet bills and the bag of food that caused my kids to get sick. I was impressed they stood behind their product. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My two tpoos eat Natural Balance Alpha - lamb chicken and rabbit. Its grain-free. It's for alllife stages. Here is the size compared to a penny. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I first got Molly she had difficulty chewing kibble until I got Solid Gold's 'Wee Bits'...it's a real small kibble. But now that she has all her adult teeth she'll eat anything I leave in her bowl!
Evangers Meat Medley is also a small kibble........all life stages I think!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oops! Double post!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Small breed*

Wellness makes a small kibble for both puppies and adults with a 4.5 rating.


----------

